# A fast moving storm last week



## Terry D (Jun 19, 2018)

I just had time to get my groceries out of the car and grab my camera as this roll-cloud moved through.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 19, 2018)

Just wow! Impressive!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 19, 2018)

It’s truely awing and  surreal...there’s a Greek god-like
profile in 3.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jun 20, 2018)

Wow! Awesome!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 20, 2018)

It looks like flying debris or maybe two large birds in
the fourth photo...somehow yesterday, I missed the 
upper two landscape shots... gives depth and 
dimension to the sky...again, awing.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 20, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> It looks like flying debris or maybe two large birds in
> the fourth photo...somehow yesterday, I missed the
> upper two landscape shots... gives depth and
> dimension to the sky...again, awing.



Those are turkey vultures in that 4th shot. At a larger scale they can be seen in the first two photos also. Thnaks for the kind comments.


----------



## Roy Goode (Jun 25, 2018)

A breathtaking site, to be sure. Thank you for sharing.


----------

